

Cops raid gamer live on Twitch - OedipusRex
http://kotaku.com/cops-raid-gamer-live-on-twitch-1603358734

======
georgemcbay
"Terrorists Win"

How amazingly fitting, vis-à-vis the militarization of our police forces that
make this sort of "prank" viable today.

------
Gigablah
I'd love to see a live video of cops raiding the kid who made the prank call
in the first place.

~~~
deciplex
I'd like to see a video of ex-cops in the unemployment line after their
funding gets cut because of too many bullshit, overzealous raids like this.

